# 3 jaw chuck for 10" atlas



## rennie (Aug 9, 2012)

*Hey Guys,

I have a 10" Atlas lathe that I bought at an auction and all it had was a 4 jaw chuck.  I am looking for a 3 jaw chuck 1-1/2 x 8 tpi. Does anyone out there have one for a reasonable price. Ebay stinks on their prices.)

Rennie*


----------



## pdentrem (Aug 9, 2012)

Enco almost always has some on sale. At the moment On page 35 of their flyer there are a couple available. 6" import with two sets of jaws plain back and an Enco with 2piece jaws also in plain back.

Some of the importers may have something. Littlemachineshop has some as well.

I had bought a Bison semi steel from Enco for my Atlas 10 years ago. The prices sure have moved higher over the years!
Pierre


----------

